# Breite nach Text anpassen



## xtratz (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich steh aufm Schlauch.

Ist es möglich "<td>dies ist ein text</td>" zu sagen das es sich der Breite des Textes anpassen soll? Also ohne das ich feste Werte vergebe. Habe es mit dem festen Wert 1px versucht. Aber dann macht er mir immer ungewollte Zeilenumbrüche da versucht wird auf 1px anzupassen.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ohne eine Breitenangabe erstreckt sich die Tabellenzelle so weit, wie es der Inhalt von ihr abverlangt.


----------



## xtratz (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,

leider tut es das nicht hab ich schon versucht.
Die Tabelle ist 100% Breit und hat 5 Spalten. Wenn ich den Spalten keinen Wert zuweise dann ziehen die sich automatisch in die Breite.


```
<table border="0" width="100%">
    <tr>
        <td>1</td>
        <td>2</td>
        <td>3</td>
        <td>4</td>
        <td>5</td>
    </tr>
</table>
```

Gibt es da wirklich keine Lösung? Mit DIV oder vielleicht per CSS? Leider finde ich nüscht.

Gruss


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2007)

In diesem Fall muß die Breitenangabe für die Tabelle entfernt werden, damit sich die Zellbreiten durch den jeweiligen Inhalt ergeben.


----------



## d2wap (14. Mai 2007)

Dann ist aber die Gefahr, dass die anderen Spalten gesplittet werden - als ocih mein, dass z.B. alle 20% vom Browser zugewiesen bekommen.. ist Browserabhängig..
Ich würde dir raten die spalten absolut festzulegen - dann gibts später auch keine Gefummelei bei eventuellen Missbildungen was das Design angeht


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn es dir schlicht darum geht, das bei Whitespaces nicht umgebrochen geht, kannst du das per nowrap machen:

per CSS:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
td{white-space:nowrap}
-->
</style>
```
...oder per HTML:

```
<td nowrap="nowrap">
```


----------

